#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Πωλείται FESPA 10 EC

## kallio

Αγοράστηκε το 2012 και δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκε παρά ελάχιστα.


Περιεχόμενα πακέτου προγράμματος FESPA: 

Υπολογισμός κατασκευών από σκυρόδεμαΣχεδίαση αναπτυγμάτων δοκώνΑποτίμηση & ενισχύσειςΚανονισμοί `59 και `54Τοίχος Αντιστήριξης

Τιμή 2.500,00 €


Για πληροφορίες επικοινωνήστε: 
kalliakat@gmail.com
69********

----------

